# why is the windlass not working



## benchallam (Jun 3, 2013)

I know this looks like a deck story,bare with me.just left port in semarang"sumatera"the word came for the lecky the windlass won,t
lift the anchor.i gave it a go,icould see the anchor in about 20feet of water,trying to lift there was a humming sound from the windlass motor,tryed it down, all ok,tryed it up came back to about 20 feet the humming again,well something was jamming the anchor,down yes up no.by this time the ship was on the move only five knots the skipper was not going to wait.in my wisdom I said,send for the second engineer,after trying a few times again same result.the clever second took the end plate of the worm screw,there it was the worm turned but the locking round nut was not turning with the worm result it went as far as it could then jammed on the end plate.the second was great,but who?sent for him in the first place.(A)


----------

